

Founders Workbench - Gfranc
http://www.goodwinfoundersworkbench.com/

======
dotBen
There are some great documents here, although I would still consider creating
a relationship with a good law firm -- you will need them as time goes by and
often they won't charge anything/very little for these initial incorporation
documents anyway.

------
rguzman
There is also this: <http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

